# Dumb Question



## 49er (Feb 24, 2011)

We will be buying a gas stove this year so I have been doing a lot of reading here and from the manufacturers online manuals and we see several references to S.I.T. valves and I.P.I. pilots. I think IPI stands for intermittent pilot ignition but can someone tell me what SIT stands for?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 24, 2011)

49er said:
			
		

> We will be buying a gas stove this year so I have been doing a lot of reading here and from the manufacturers online manuals and we see several references to S.I.T. valves and I.P.I. pilots. I think IPI stands for intermittent pilot ignition but can someone tell me what SIT stands for?
> Thanks,
> Randy



sit is the valve maker
high quality Italian engineered gas valves

for example: nova sit 820 was/is one of the most common valves used today

http://www.sitgroup.it/content/view/184/lang,en/


----------



## 49er (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the reply Dave. I'm learning something new here every day.
Randy


----------

